# frustrated with mange



## fblough (May 28, 2010)

We adopted our Ivy about a month ago and am frustrated with all illnesses she came home with. She has demotex mange, kennel cough, and a intestinal parasite. We adopted her from what i felt was a great shelter and we adopted our cat there three years ago.

I am mostly frustrated with the mange as they said she was a lab/cattle dog mix because of her spots, which turned out to be mange. Since she is checked by a vet before adoption, i think they should have known this and at least told us.

FYI - we think she is lab/pitt and she is sweet and wonderful. Once we get this other stuff cleared up and stop going to the vet every stinkin week, she will be awesome.


----------

